# Any reccomendations for vets returning from south of France



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
We are travelling out in 12 days time and after many years of touring decided to take the dogs along. I did not plan too well and we come back at 11.20 on a Tuesday morning so have limited ourselves to a first thing Monday morning appointment. We have two plans for our trip depending on the weather, the first is to tour southern Brittany and have a vets recommended by a friend booked in Carnac for our return. If like last year the weather is poor we will head due south to the St Tropez area and planned for a stop on the return maybe somewhere around Dijon. Can anybody recommend a vets for our return journey if we go for the south option. 
Thanks in advance 
JP


----------

